# Rokk is Dying :(



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Rokk is dying. He’s lost a lot of weight(He was a Big Rat, just about 2lbs. Now he is 1.5lbs) and is cuddled in my lap. He just had a sudden like burst of energy and was kicking around having convulsions. You can really tell that he has been depressed since Bear died. 

But yeah, I think today might be his last day with me.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear Rokk isn't well. Has he been to the vets?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

One of our hairless Males died so I took the other and put him and rokk on my bed. They have met before so all went well. They now share Rokks cage together. 

Poor Rokk, everytime I walk in the room he starts chewing on the bars to get out. I take him out and he just sleeps on my lap.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Was Rokk always like that? A lap rat?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so sorry. I have a very ill one right now that also probally wont make it much longer (we always hope they'll pull through) so I deeply sympathize with you and hope he goes peacefuly.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I just lost one, I know how hard it is....so sorry..


----------

